# Pelvicachromis taeniatus "Moliwe" tank mates



## Lovro (Dec 18, 2011)

Which cichlid could i have along with moliwes (1-m, 1-f) in 100l tank? It's atman ar f-620. The dimensions are kinda weird, it's tall and not really long. I also have 4 pristella tetras and i'll buy 5-6 more. An angelfish, pangasius and ancistrus are still left from former setup, and i got an offer to change them for Herotilapia multispinosa. Would that be ok? He's got four but I'd take 2 . I'm also considering apistos or rams. Other suggestions are welcome :wink:


----------



## Hap44 (Sep 4, 2002)

I'm about to try a pair with a trio of Pseudocrenilabrus nicholsi, in a tall 65 gallon (3x2x18) with some medium tetras (colombian, emperor, bleeding heart) and a group of synodontis flavitaeniatus.

I'm using large floating plants (indian fern) as respite for the female nicholsi and numerous bogwood caves and heavy planting for the moliwe to initially shelter from the nicholsi male (the nicholsi and tetras are already in the tank and he is one mean guy!).

*Get rid of the pangasius, it's going to get much bigger and will predate on your smaller fish. *

I'd try for the following.

2 or 3 medium shoals of species, (maybe black ruby barbs, deeper bodied tetras like diamonds, smaller rainbowfish).

A group of 5 or 6 angels.

A group of relatively hardy but peaceful catfish, like port hoplo or small synodontis (corydoras aren't hardy enough to withstand the aggression of a breeding pair of pelvicachromis imo, I've seen them with shredded fins and missing eyes...).

If you set up the tank with two distinct breeding cave zones for them to establish, then you could try for a second pair of dwarf cichlids, relatively tough ones though, so I'd rule out rams.


----------



## Lovro (Dec 18, 2011)

My tank is 100l so its's about 20 gal, a bit more. I alredy got a buyer for pangasius. 
It's just 100l so if i put 3 shoals (6-7 fish) it would probably be too much. My girlfriend told me to have something transparent, so yeah i got pristellas :lol: 
5 or 6 angels would be way too much for tank that size, only if u leave 2 when they pair up. Holp and synodotis are probably also too big and some poeple keep cories with taeniatus and it's ok. But it might be a problem to have corydoras with 2 other teritorial bottom fish.
I'm probably gonna try it and sel multispinosas if it won't work out. Jus don't wanna find my 15Ã¢â€šÂ¬ moliwes dead in the morning :?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I would just keep the moliwe as the lone cichlid, with some peaceful dithers, that won't bother the fry. The tank is simply too small to add anything else.


----------



## Lovro (Dec 18, 2011)

yea.. i think so too..
but i got an angel and 2 ancistrus that has to go somewhere. And noone here realy wants those, onles if angel are breeding pair, or ancistruss are young. I'll maybe take multispinosas anyway and then sell them if it doesn't work out.


----------



## Lovro (Dec 18, 2011)

Hap44 said:


> I'm about to try a pair with a trio of Pseudocrenilabrus nicholsi, in a tall 65 gallon (3x2x18) with some medium tetras (colombian, emperor, bleeding heart) and a group of synodontis flavitaeniatus.
> 
> I'm using large floating plants (indian fern) as respite for the female nicholsi and numerous bogwood caves and heavy planting for the moliwe to initially shelter from the nicholsi male (the nicholsi and tetras are already in the tank and he is one mean guy!).
> 
> ...


Do you think its wise to put angels with taeniatus? they rip angel's fins. Would it make any difference if i'd had a breeding pair of angels?


----------

